# One day Grand Canyon tours from Phoenix



## hajjah (Apr 13, 2014)

We will be heading to Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge in early June.  I'm thinking about checking out a tour instead of driving from the resort to the GC.  We are are party of two seniors.  Does the resort offer a tour to the GC?  Or, is there a timeshare promotion I can attend to get a discount?  
Any help you provide will be greatly appreciated.  *I wasn't sure about posting this under the Marriott message board.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2014)

You won't see much of the GC going from Phoenix. Better check air tours that will give little more than a flyover. It's quite a distance, and would be a waste of a day to do on the ground. The best way to do it justice would be to make at least an overnighter of the trip. Go up one morning and spend the est of the day and the night, then go back to PHX the next afternoon. It would still be two VERY long, tiring days.  Sunrise and sunset are the best times to see the canyon.

You might call the activities desk at the resort and ask what's available. These things change by season and demand.

Jim


----------



## thheath (Apr 13, 2014)

As others have mentioned, an overnight at the GC South Rim is recommended.

The GC is amazing and half a day touring there is a shame.

With an overnight you could watch both the amazing sunset and sunrise.

Lodging within the park is best if available.

Lodging / tours website: http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/special-offers/

PS: It is possible to take the Amtrak train to Williams, AZ. And then the GC Railroad train directly to the park.

GC RR: http://www.thetrain.com

Ted


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 13, 2014)

The drive from Phoenix to Grand Canyon is about 3 hours, depending on the traffic.  It's an easy road to drive ir you decide you want to rent a car.

I agree with the advice to spend the night in the canyon; it's the best spot you can have for seeing the sunset and come up.  Dinner at El Tovar is worth doing, and you can't do that very well without staying overnight.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for the replies.  I will really need to rethink this day trip to the GC.  My friend has some health issues and cannot do a lot of walking.  We are renting a car from the airport for the week.  I am normally not a person who drives more than two hours anywhere.  That is why I thought about doing a one day tour instead of driving.  I did drive my family to the GC over 10 years ago while staying in Scottsdale, but we spent the night in Sedona before returning to the resort.  I will also call the resort to see if they have tours leaving from their location.  Taking Amtrak and the train from Williams is also a great idea.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 14, 2014)

hajjah said:


> We will be heading to Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge in early June.  I'm thinking about checking out a tour instead of driving from the resort to the GC.  We are are party of two seniors.  Does the resort offer a tour to the GC?  Or, is there a timeshare promotion I can attend to get a discount?
> Any help you provide will be greatly appreciated.  *I wasn't sure about posting this under the Marriott message board.



Do it.  You don't need to spend the night.  People take day trips to the Grand Canyon from Phoenix and Las Vegas all the time.  We live in Las Vegas and we've done it in cars and on Harley's. Don't forget Sedona. Check some of these out, but you might want to call the Concierge at the Marriott also.

http://www.southwesttours.com/Grand_Canyon.html

http://www.viator.com/tours/Phoenix/Small-Group-Deluxe-Grand-Canyon-and-Sedona-Day-Trip/d639-3002GCN

http://www.detoursaz.com/grandcanyondaytourfromphoenixscottsdale

http://www.papillon.com/tours-from-phoenix-and-sedona/platinum-tour-from-phoenix-to-grand-canyon

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...Arizona_Scenic_Day_Tours-Phoenix_Arizona.html


----------



## hajjah (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  I will check out the tours.


----------



## tiel (Apr 14, 2014)

There is a tour to the GC and Sedona offered to guests at Canyon Villas.  Can't remember the name of the company (it could be Detours), but they make a brief presentation at the orientation meeting at the resort on Monday mornings, and offer some discount (few $ ?) to CV guests.  The tour is an all day event, but they do all the work.  The cost, I THINK, is about $159 pp without the discount…but I could be wrong about that!  And they offer an option for a helicopter ride, but I that costs upwards of an *additional* $350 pp.  

If it is unlikely your friend will get another chance to see the GC, I think I'd call the concierge to see what walking/other effort is required and what the cost is.  Maybe your friend can handle it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 14, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the update.  I will check out the tours.



Also check out Groupon, here is a link for a 2-for-1 (expired now):

http://www.groupon.com/deals/arizona-tour-travel


Also, if you have an Entertainment Book, there may be a discount in there also.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 15, 2014)

You folks are simply the best.  Thanks again for the updates.  I will contact the resort to obtain the additional information and suggestions.


----------



## hajjah (May 5, 2014)

Update:
I contacted the resort a few days ago.  There is a one day tour to the GC for $155 p/person.  I also found that the Groupon special for two is still available at $189.  In comparing the two tours, the only difference I could see is where Detours includes a boxed lunch.  Since my diet is without any kind of sodium, I would not be able to eat the lunch meat anyway.  Everything else seems about the same so we will probably book via the Groupon coupon.  Thanks again.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 5, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Update:
> I contacted the resort a few days ago.  There is a one day tour to the GC for $155 p/person.  I also found that the Groupon special for two is still available at $189.  In comparing the two tours, the only difference I could see is where Detours includes a boxed lunch.  Since my diet is without any kind of sodium, I would not be able to eat the lunch meat anyway.  Everything else seems about the same so we will probably book via the Groupon coupon.  Thanks again.


Your right, here's the current GO:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/great-venture-tours-2

I'd go with the GO at $94.50/person, instead of paying $155/person.


----------



## hajjah (May 9, 2014)

Great news!  Groupon has a 15% off discount code that expires tonight.  I was able to purchase the Grand Canyon Tour for two at $160.00.  The 15% off coupon can be used for many vouchers.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 10, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Great news!  Groupon has a 15% off discount code that expires tonight.  I was able to purchase the Grand Canyon Tour for two at $160.00.  The 15% off coupon can be used for many vouchers.


$189 for 2 and another 15% off that, Wow, that's great. Glad you got, you'll enjoy the trip to the GC.


----------

